# So close yet so far



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I went for bulls today. The bulls were sparse, but there. I had three or four follow the fly. They didn't eat it though. A twenty knot wind, at least one foot chop. I need a them to stay on top longer thn a whole thirty seconds, also no wind. ANyways good luck to anyone who goes after them. I still havent seen any pompano. Did catch a flounder on fly. Have picture, but no url to post it with. 

Tight LOOPS


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Well they didn't come up today. I tried though on two I saw not the flat no luck only two fish I saw all day. Hope someone catches one soon.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

If they are following but not committing, stop stripping and let it sink and don't move it for a minute or so.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Ben. I will definitely do that. I hope to show you a fish Thursday.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a few coming in and out under my dock lights Wed night. I had a couple follows as well w/no takes thanks for that tip, they drive me crazy bet I tried 10 patterns w/no luck. DF were you on the beach or boat or? The wind is right for casting off the beach not sure about the fish, I think I'll hit it early tomorrow AM w/crossed fingers!


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Are there any dock lights that you can fish without a Boat? I really want to actually catch some fish and I am boatless. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> I had a few coming in and out under my dock lights Wed night. I had a couple follows as well w/no takes thanks for that tip, they drive me crazy bet I tried 10 patterns w/no luck. DF were you on the beach or boat or? The wind is right for casting off the beach not sure about the fish, I think I'll hit it early tomorrow AM w/crossed fingers!


I've out-redfished friends on the same lights using small, black and fuzzy flies (wooly bugger).


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I will be happy to take you in a boat to lights. I live in Pcola. I cant promise redfish on the lights.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

benjarmouche said:


> I've out-redfished friends on the same lights using small, black and fuzzy flies (wooly bugger).


 I have some of those black fuzzy flies (WB) I'll give them a try next chance I get.

After 2 hrs of walking the lip this morn 1 dang Needle fish was the only thing between me and the SKUNK!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

jwhitefish said:


> Are there any dock lights that you can fish without a Boat? I really want to actually catch some fish and I am boatless. Any help would be appreciated


I'm not sure exactly where you are but, over here in Fairhope, people do wade fish the lights in Mobile Bay. Obviously, you can't hit as many lights as with a boat but it's a lot quieter and they do catch fish.

If you're interested just let me know and I can get you more details.


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Deltacreekflies, I would love to hit up the lights with you! And thanks For the info Flyfisher! I really appreciate it


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Pm for my number this cold spell will set it off.


----------

